# Not the right Number on the Meso starter



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I got The Cheesemakers Manual, and I want to make Brie. Of course, the Meso starter I have is #4000 instead of #4001 or #4002 that is recommended. I do have the right penicillium.

I'm going to go ahead. Tell me I'm not making icky stuff. Please?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Rose,

Do you have Flora Danica? You could use that instead. 

Christy


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

No, I'm just getting started in all this, and I don't have a big selection. :down

I can see why folks want a separate milk kitchen. Sigh. I need a separate fridge, a separate set of everything - sinks, counter space, spoons, pots.

AAARRRRRGGGGGGHHH!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

I checked in Mary Jane Toth's book 'Goats Produce Too' She calls for meso or buttermilk. so I think you would be fine using the meso you have 

Christy


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------

